

Interactive: CDOs’ Interlocking Ownership (built with Raphael.js) - thejefflarson
http://www.propublica.org/special/interactive-cdos-interlocking-ownership

======
thejefflarson
There's a blog post on how we did it here:

[http://www.propublica.org/nerds/item/the-rainbow-
connection-...](http://www.propublica.org/nerds/item/the-rainbow-connection-
how-we-made-our-cdo-connections-graphic)

------
nnash
Google Chrome on OSX seems to get confused when you try to use the back button
after clicking on a couple of the options.

~~~
thejefflarson
Thanks, I'll see if I can fix that.

